# Westinghouse TX-42F430S issues



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello all

I have a 42 inch Westinghouse led tv that was given to me, the tv wouldn't power on so a friend of mine and I looked in to it and replaced a capacitor at tc51, the tv powered on but wouldn't recognize the imputs when connected to a pc through an hdmi port oh an ati dh 4550 512 video card or NVidia 8400 gt 512 with a dvi to hdmi adaptor hooked to the hdmi/dvi port. I found a thread here with a link but when I tried it the tv powered off in standby mode after thirty minutes and lost the inpute when powered back on.

I followed the instructions for the firmware updates, I used a 1 gig flash drive formatted to fat32. I extracted the files to the flash drive using win rar. The files extracted to a folder on the flash drive and I plugged it into the service port after I unplugged ever thing from the tv. I plugged the power cord back in and hit the power buttion and waited. The tv powered on and it got to the dectecting input, I plugged in the pc and that is where it ran for thirty minutes before turning off to standby mode.

My friend who replaced the capacitor said to recheck the cap and the connections, I think the firmware didn't work and I can't seem to find the one I need for my tv. This is the info I have for the tv.
Model# TX-42F430S
Part# TW-51123-C042A
Serial# 5112175003725

Can any one tell me where I can get this firmware?


----------

